
Fifth Google worker-activist fired says company is targeting the vulnerable - spatten
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/17/fifth-google-worker-activist-fired-in-a-month-says-company-is-targeting-the-vulnerable
======
christefano
“Of the five people that were fired, three of us are trans women,” Spiers
said. “That is either an unbelievable coincidence or Google is targeting the
most vulnerable.”

Wow. I’ve read a few other articles and HN comment threads about Spiers being
fired, and this is the first time I’ve heard of this. It adds needed context
to the article title.

